# Saw an ad about guaranteed colors from a stud?



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's the ad. I took out some of the identifying info.
This is NOT my horse. I don't even know the people who have him.

Can they really DNA test a horse to guarantee certain colors?

Standing at stud: (age) Perlino walking horse colt grandson of (horse) this colt is out of registered TWH but I don't have papers on him. Has been DNA"d and guaranteed only buckskins and palomino's foals except when bred to a grey. (location) (stud fee)


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes , being a perlino he is homozygous for the cream gene. He will throw the cream gene to his foals garanteed, no matter what color the mare.
Check out equine color genetics for more info on DNA, Color. There is also a color calcular to help predict foal colors.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If a horse is homozygous for certain genes you can increase the odds, but no, you can't guarantee like that. The stud being advertised is likely heterozygous for black and homozygous agouti- so he will never be able to produce a black foal (agouti will always turn it to a bay) but could produce a chestnut foal (on which agouti has no effect).

Since he's perlino, he's definitely going to pass along a cream gene, so the bay becomes a buckskin and the chestnut becomes a palomino.

What they're not taking to account is that the mare could also contribute a cream gene, which would produce a perlino or cremello. There are a number of other genes that could come from the mare that would affect the color- champagne, dun, pearl, silver, etc.

So for your average bay, black, or chestnut mare who's not hiding any other genes, you would be guaranteed a buckskin or palomino. But, breed any other color mare and the guarantee is out the window


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ugh.

Sorry, all I got was "I'm standing a grade, coloured, unproven stud horse cause he's COLOURED!!"


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok. I was just wondering. I don't have any involvement in breeding and I don't really know anything about color/genetics in horses, just what I've retained from Biology 101. It was just a really strange ad so I thought I'd ask.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I wasn't digging at you, Badwolf. 
I just hate stupid breeding.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My guy can can only throw bays, buckskin and perlino. I know because I had him color tested. I didn't care anyways, I didn't buy him for his color, I don't like buckskins all that much, but one of my mare owners wanted to know.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If you do enough testing, then yes, you can have horses that you can "guarantee" certain colours in the produce. This guy is obviously Ee AA CrCr, so he can sire red or black based, but his black based foals will then be affected by the agouti part, and always be bay or brown from there. Since he is CrCr, he can only pass cream to his foals, so they will always be at least single dilute. The thing missing from the ad is to narrow it down - he can only sire buckskin and palomino foals from non-cream mares, and then can sire palomino, buckskin, cremello and perlino foals from single cream mares.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I wasn't digging at you, Badwolf.
> I just hate stupid breeding.


I know 
It's ok. 
I hate stupid breeding too. 

This color genetics stuff is fascinating. I'm going to have to spend some time reading about it. I never knew there were so many factors that influenced color.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Sorry, all I got was "I'm standing a grade, coloured, unproven stud horse cause he's COLOURED!!"



Anyone tell you that you have way to much time on your hands these days? :rofl:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> My guy can can only throw bays, buckskin and perlino. I know because I had him color tested. I didn't care anyways, I didn't buy him for his color, I don't like buckskins all that much, but one of my mare owners wanted to know.


Your horse can throw other colors- dun, dunskin, silver bay, silver buckskin, etc.- half the genetic contribution is from the mare, after all. They'll always be some modification of bay, but there are a lot of combinations out there!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Anyone tell you that you have way to much time on your hands these days? :rofl:


I just realized that this post probably didn't come off in the teasing tone I meant it to  I'm sorry


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Anyone tell you that you have way to much time on your hands these days? :rofl:


As a matter of fact... LOL


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> As a matter of fact... LOL


It's okay, I seriously have way to much time on my hands even while at work lol 

Which is how I have almost 1000 posts in less then 4 months :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> It's okay, I seriously have way to much time on my hands even while at work lol
> 
> Which is how I have almost 1000 posts in less then 4 months :shock:


I was gonna see what sort of trouble I could stir up on HF, but then I realised if I got banned, I really would have nothing to do with all my time. 
And I'm like this for another six weeks at least. :shock:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I was gonna see what sort of trouble I could stir up on HF, but then I realised if I got banned, I really would have nothing to do with all my time.
> And I'm like this for another six weeks at least. :shock:


Follow me... i'll teach ya :rofl:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Follow me... i'll teach ya :rofl:


BooYa!
Look out, HF! :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> BooYa!
> Look out, HF! :lol:


So where shall we start *looks around for unknowing victims* :twisted:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> So where shall we start *looks around for unknowing victims* :twisted:


Maybe we should get a mod on our side. So we have someone credible when we get up against the jury (PS - Last fight I started was in the barrel racing section, so we'll leave that one...LOL)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

verona1016 said:


> Your horse can throw other colors- dun, dunskin, silver bay, silver buckskin, etc.- half the genetic contribution is from the mare, after all. They'll always be some modification of bay, but there are a lot of combinations out there!


 
Yes, sorry. I meant to say with red mares. That is all he was bred to in 2012 for outside mares.


----------

